# all bad ?



## angiebell (Mar 23, 2010)

as i red tru posts i realise dat der arent dat may good tings 2 say bout clomid   im starting my first cycle next week has anyone got anytin good to say bout clomid


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi there

Sorry to read that you're feeling negative about starting clomid but it's a good start in terms of fertility treatment as it's cheap, not at all invasive (like IVF and to some extent IUI) and it's a far more "natural" way of conceiving.

Are you being prescribed it because you don't ovulate naturally on your own or are you being prescribed it to boost ie you ovulate fine but it's to release more eggs (ie more target practise for the sperm) ?

Clomid has been around since the 1960's and can be very effective....if it wasn't then they wouldn't still prescribe it as first-line treatment ! Many 1000's of women have conceived by using clomid.

Have a read of this thread on this clomid board which lists just a few of the ladies on here who've had success....

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=170826.0

and have a look at this thread that gives hints/tips for when using clomid plus some info on the possible side effects...

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=170614.0

Are you having any follicle tracking scans and/or progesterone blood tests whilst you're on clomid ? Maybe you'd like to give us a little more background ?

Lots of luck  
Natasha


----------



## angiebell (Mar 23, 2010)

taking clomid as eggs are to small dp has low sperm count aswell ive read sum of the better stories and am feeling better now   i seem to just go into moments of panick ! i wont b getting any scans just day 21 blood test ? tanx 4 reply means alot


----------



## Kiah (Mar 12, 2006)

My DS is the best thing I can say for clomid - without it he wouldn't exist  

Its also a lot, lot less invasive than say IVF and I count myself very lucky indeed that clomid worked for me.  The side effects can be rubbish but you just have to keep your mind on the goal and come on here for a moan when/if need be and remember most people will post to say clomid is making hem feel bad in some way rather than posts of "clomid is making me feel absolutely fine thanks"  

Good luck        

Matty xxx


----------



## lesleyr (Jul 26, 2009)

sorry 2 hear ur abit scared bout clomid, its perfectly natural tho hun xx

Yeah clomid can b a harsh drug but its worth it 2 get that bfp xx

Ive been lucky this is my 2nd cycle of clomid i was prescribed 100mg 2 take from the start and 2 b honest ive had no side effects at all. Only things ive had was 1st cycle. I had 10mins of feelin sick here and there plus i had severe pain in lower tummy. But i dont get periods only had 3 in over 2yrs so the pain was the clomid kick startin my body. But bar that ive been great, infact this cycle(im now on cd12) i feel fantastic, well bar havin a severe head cold. 

Just remember with clomid try 2 take it an hour b4 bed so u sleep through alot of side effects. Drink loads and loads. Plus the important 1 TALK!. Its a life saver the last 1 xx

I will give u 1 bit of advice tho, dont examine and nip pick at every sympton that u get as it will drive u barmy. Just try have bms atleast every 2nd day and enjoy. But remember ur a couple so dont just make babies, make love. I found keepin a diary a help aswell, its kept me sane. 

Good luck on ur journey xx


----------



## angiebell (Mar 23, 2010)

Tanx everybody for all ur advice i really wanted 2 hear a success story   i do have a good feelin bout it now so im gonna stay positive   tanx 4 d tip taking it b4 bed i wudnt have tought of dat xx


----------



## Shooting star (Apr 12, 2007)

Hi Angiebell

My son would not be here if I had not taken clomid. I am about to start it again at the end of May to try again or number 2.

All the best

SS


----------



## LeLaben (Mar 22, 2010)

Hi

I've just had my day 21 bloods done today on my 2nd cycle of Clomid. 

Don't worry about the negative things, there are lots of positive things about it - it's a very successful drug and as others have already said it's not invasive like other treatments.

There are good & bad about everything and you have to know that people post on here when they are in need of support - they generally don't post to say they are feeling fantastic  

It's only my second cycle on 50mg, I found the first month quite easy - very few side effects and I ovulated really well (unfortunately nothing came of it ) and this month I've found the hormone surges quite diffficult, especially the first week or so but now I'm feeling fine & it's all worth it if we get what we want at the end - that lovely baby we all hope for  

Good luck and you know we're here for the good & the bad xx


----------



## angiebell (Mar 23, 2010)

Hey everybody just finished my first cycle it wasnt so bad i was just so emotional i was crying at the drop of a hat i really hope i get bfp on clomid ! some days i have a really good feeling dat it will work but other days i just feel like how could a few meds change things for us after six years


----------

